
Apple's Health App Is an Embarrassment - kevinbluer
http://readwrite.com/2014/10/02/apple-health-app
======
kevinbluer
Anyone strongly agree / disagree with this assessment? I'm trying to remain
open-minded, but so far I'm learning towards the gist of the article.…

------
kolev
It's embarrassing for sure. With all that cash, why didn't they buy an
existing app?!

